# Ground level deck framing



## Nside (Mar 28, 2012)

I posted an intro quite a while ago, but I hadn't been on in a while. I'm a residential renovation contractor in the Atlanta area. We do a wide variety of renovation work, primarily remodel and fix-up "stuff".

I've been scratching my head with a ground level deck design. I can't seem to get myself to understand how to frame it without having ground contact with the PT lumber. It's a level lot so excavating, even a little, will cause drainage issues underneath. There's only room for a 
2x4 joist and 5/4 board for the deck. The only solution I can come up with is to pour a slab on the entire area and lay the 2x4's directly on that. There must be a better way to do it to meet code requirements, but I've burned enough brain cells trying to figure it out. I come to the brilliance of this forum for suggestions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I smell a HO


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Options: 
1. Built deck higher with a step up to the deck from the yard or door.
2. Pour a slab.
3. Use hardscaping instead.


----------



## Nside (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Robert. The step-up might be the answer. I've built several decks over the years but none at ground level. It had me stumped.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

So are going to pour concrete?


----------



## Nside (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to propose the step-up option. Exit the door at level then raise the rest of the deck a step higher. That will leave room under the joists the keep the code officials happy.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Why don't you suggest colored and stamped concrete? :thumbsup:


----------

